# TTS Bike Rack



## ECAM (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello,

I am new to Audi, purchased a 2016 TTS in May this year. It replaced my 2004 Mini Cooper S. The TTS is AWSOME TO DRIVE, having a great time. The problem is I am a cyclist, my mini was able to transport my bike, the TTS so far NO. I purchased the Audi factory roof rack but am afrai\d to install, looks like a quick way to scratch my car, it would be on and off all the time, not happy with the look. I have discovered another company that claims there rack works perfect with minimal modifications to our vehicles. 
Here is the link

http://www.birdautomotive.com/Bike%20Ra ... i%20TT.htm

Any comments experience with racks would be greatly appreciated


----------



## storey01 (Dec 3, 2015)

Personally im partial to hitch mount racks and i had a custom reciever made. For the roof rack, i would see if you can get some clear bra material installed where the the parts touch the paint.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm a cyclist and I regularly put my bike in the back of my TTS. Take front wheel off, both rear seats flat. Easy and with a car rug or two you can stop it touching paintwork, seating etc. I borrowed a TT from a dealer prior to purchase to check this out. A bike rack is much more effort and risky to the car's paintwork.

Ian.


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

OEM roofbars, easy to install


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ianle said:


> I'm a cyclist and I regularly put my bike in the back of my TTS. Take front wheel off, both rear seats flat. Easy and with a car rug or two you can stop it touching paintwork, seating etc. I borrowed a TT from a dealer prior to purchase to check this out. A bike rack is much more effort and risky to the car's paintwork.
> 
> Ian.


Same here.. I saw many times wheels or bikes, snowboard fly away from the roof of the car..plus it's not so beautiful those bars!!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

+1 same here, but the above grey TT looks cool with the roof rack. Love those wheels too.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah I like too to install something on the roof of a sport car..it seems very aggressive and all people will think you're are crazy ahaha so, I like it!!


----------



## ECAM (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, i hate to put a bike inside, scratches inside bug me more then the exterior. Still hoping somebody has used the above roof rack and will comment

Thanks Phil

I tried to upload a picture of my car but it tells me the file is to big


----------



## ECAM (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, i hate to put a bike inside, scratches inside bug me more then the exterior. Still hoping somebody has used the above roof rack and will comment

Thanks Phil

I tried to upload a picture of my car but it tells me the file is to big


----------



## ECAM (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello ManuT,

I see you say it is easy to install rack. Do u take it off regularly, any paint chip problems

Thanks Phil


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

they're already shaped so they have their position, well protected to don't damage the paint but it's mandatory to have the car very clean where the bars have contact with the car


----------



## ECAM (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm a cyclist too and one of the reasons that i bought another TTS over other manufacturer was the fact that it had a large boot area to get my bike & diving gear in. I bought some rubber matting to line the boot which I used to use in my Mk2 TTS. I also went for a black edition with tinted rear windows to offer some security when my bike is in the back although I don't tend to leave it in there....


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

All Original parts and all good so far for me.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

The sea sucker is another option if your feeling brave, on a mk2 but it's available for the mk3


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The practicality of the TT is one of the best things about it. My bike goes in no problem!

Seats down, old bedspread in the back, front wheel out, fold edges of bedspread over bike and lay front wheel on top hooked over pedal with some padding to keep it from touching. Never a mark on bike or car, takes 2 minutes and I'd much prefer this than strapping my TT bike (see what I did there) to the outside


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

You must be flush to own one of these


----------

